# Visit to Brittany and Vendee



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I am looking to travel around Brittany and the Vendee for the first time ( we are new to Motorhomes in Europe).
I have 2 children 12 and 16yrs old.
Does anyone suggest wild camping or should I look at some sites.

Has anyone been to the Interlude site on the Ille de Re?.
Any suggestions welcome


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We have been to those 2 areas for the past 4 years. We were booked on sites, all of the time, but did find some fantastic aires where we overnighted a few times. maybe someone else would comment on this but we found Vendee just far too busy for us, and less motorhome friendly than Brittany. We have kids as well 13 & 14 now, so we were travelling at peak periods, July & August. 

I reckon you could get by wild camping, or at least using aires, but in vendee last year we were warned on quite a few large car parks that overnighting was not allowed by the police. There was also a lack of motorhome parking spaces on the sea front, which were definatley marked for "Camping cars" 4 years ago.

Next time we go, it will be Normandy and Brittany.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi ghendry,
First let me welcome you to the site, we are (mostly) a friendly bunch who love our MH's.
You don't actually say when you plan on travelling in the area, obviously it is a lot busier in the summer season.
There are lots of aires de service and I would recoomend getting one of the local Guides, which lists them and shows their location on a map.
You can also get the info. from here: http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm
It is a truly lovely area and one you will not regret visiting.
BillD


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Hi ghendry and welcome to the site
you will love motorhoming in france, [otherwise we will beat you up :wink: ]

seriously, you really can't go wrong, 'peshully if you know a little French.
just check out those bits on the site for advice on aires n stuff. we tend to use municipal sites a lot, they are usually excellent value, well placed for town, just remember all your documentation and bits E111, licence, log book thingy, electrical connection, some good maps and plenty of space for the wine, olive oil and chocolate when you return.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Aires

8)


----------

